# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  ne_bred

## PutnikSmerti

мой бред)))

*Жизненная байка.*

Весь труд мой жалок и ничтожен, вся воля пенится в гневу. Я постараюсь дать вам путь, путь гнева к лжи и не-чисти добра. Вы те, кто буйствуют сердцами и не с проста подняли бунт в себе, вся ваша сила треплется мечтами, о них поет сей клич презрения морали. В миру бытует здравие гнетенья. Ваш деспот любит вас, как вы его. Проснитесь, дайте себе власть, убейте мразь диктата, ведь вы не хуже всех живых вселенной, тех радостных созданий мечьт. Обрушьте волеизъявление в деспота, в оковы сковывающие вас. Наш бой грозит Убийством самоличным, той личности, кто есть она сейчас. А есть она та самая Окова, она есть вы, и вы страшитесь сокрушить себя.

Страшитесь деспота! Страшитесь созиданья! Страшитесь нового! Вы ниже страха!

Натура духа жизни, той самой вольности к борьбе убита вами. Не трусьте самого себя, вся ненависть есть смерть здоровой жизни. Упадок чести празднует, вся доблесть пущена в толкан. Взлюбите Силу, -- врагов своих заклятых обогатите как себя любовью; уж если воинами себя считать решились, то наделите и врагов достоинством, а коли слабых вз-думает-е трогать, то нет вам чести, есть вы не-честь.

Добро есть Зло, а Зло -- Добро?

Вы спросите, с чего же? Ответьте себе сами, с мужеством ко лжи, придайте рассужденью жизнь, категоричностью указ управьте.
Вам нужно взять в кулак дуальность, того, что "НЕ-ДЕ-ЛИ-МО", того бунтарства правды, той свободы, какой, заслуживаете вы. За все свои невзгоды ответ держать не-всем, а только вам. Ведь личностью величать себя желаете, но не мольба поможет вам, а путь страданий.

Мы все разлисны по критерию природы, но жить нам вместе суждено. Мы индивидуалы, ценители таких, какими есть. Вселенная дала нам место для услады ее коварных планов, нам всем; так принимать нам всех себя и всех других желанным нам, а именно поймем других, и в том числе себя. Поскольку мы индивидуальны, то конфронтации не избежать. Ведь еже жизни мы желаем ради жизни, нам, другим и будущим потомствам, то без разумности не обойтись. Терпимы будьте не за подать, не за бездарный труд и прочий примитив, а за бездонную любовь и ненависть, открытость, правду, честь и наслажденье. Война при доблести и чести -- прелестный бой, так не творите произвол и дайте воинам воевать, ведь если их желанье, то меч им в руки; а если кровь в руке не-их, то меч возьмите сами, убейте страх, потом прикончите его Божка. плеснем смиренных в высь, метнем копье, убьем презрением круговорот, -- для чело-вечности.

Страх мнется с выбором "Добра и Зла", никак не сокрушит себя. Смятенье выбора овладевает вольностью покорной, но нет в ней Силы! Властво притягивает тьму, меняется полярность НЕДЕЛИМОГО. Свет падает на землю, дая ей шрамы навсегда. Зло скрытно торжествует! Почувствовав себя сильней, страх мучает себя невольно, гнетет и не поймет себя никак. Подайте ему руку света, не обращайте на его творенья взора, -- не понимает он что творит! В грудь получивши, не смущайтесь, Знали на что шли; ведь не в первой?

Зло есть Добро, Добро есть Зло?

Реалистичность правды томит желание усладой простоты, вестись мы можем, но не отмашка приведет к себе. Перешагнуть себя не есть Добро, есть путь блужданий шириною в пропасть. Отдайтесь бездне безграничной, примите вызов правды. Свободное течение влекет прямолинейность бытия, не-предсказуемость последствий жизни. Дайте себе минуту счастья, аршин наполните своей водой! Сиюминутность губит время, оно не исчезает, идет само собой. Остановите время на минутку, ведь ваше время-бремя, не его. Схватите бремя для себя, не отдавайте никому!

Мы, Духи, бытуем думы бессрочным разумением чувства; осматриваем сны, льем кровь свою и вашу. Наш мир тяжел для плеч живых, он полон правды. Не быть нам ниже знаний, не быть нам брезгом знаний! Впитать "Добро и Зло", отдать одно Добро, оставив в себе Зло, -- приравнивается к смерти.

Смешайте то, что есть, отбросьте мерзкое мирское. Убейте паразита, убейте, самолично свой конец. Начните заново свою Игру. Отстройте себя сами, ведь вы, коль есть, такие кем вы есть, то строились же как-то! Аль вас отстроили ЗА вас? Творите сами свою жизнь, ведь вы творцы себя, али творенье паразита, али рабы могущественного страха?!?

Убить себя легко, но без мотива -- не стать собой, по-настоящему хотите? Освободите волю указом ей на власть, она сама возьмет клинок, но управлять ей вам придется непрестанно. За неимением данной, создайте ее сами, создайте рудимент, степенно, идите непреклонно к цели. Добившись малого, потом еще отстройте, еще, и будите собой лишь в тот момент, когда наступит час ваш. Его не нужно ждать, он сам придет, но без страданий не добиться вам его!

Взлюбите ненависть свою, почувствуйте любовь. Страданию любовь придайте и будете, вы, счастливы бессмертно. "Добро и Зло" ведут к страданию, но есть оно реальность. Ведь если всем Добром удастся быть, то знать вам только Зло; а если Зла хотите, то будите в гнету от вашего Добра. Быть может стать реальностью?

"Добро и Зло"?

Идите и слушайтесь, -- в глаза смотрите всем, и не давайте взору пасть ни вверх, ни вниз. Будьте собой, -- теми, кого вы боитесь и любите.
Угомоните страх бесстрашием. Примите своеволие, став им.

Жизнь требует капкан для ловли, попасть в него дано не всем, отдайтесь себе сами!

Любите не-ИЗВЕСТНО-е. Из-вест-НО-е?

09:17 pm
071006

----------


## PutnikSmerti

немного бредил на одном форуме, за что мой топ закрыли и дали двухдневный бан))) прокомментируйте плз мою херню)))
------------------------
Есть "классическое" желание, пристрою-ка его в "Флирт, Любовь, Секс". Оформим это в мини-буквобред.


"Шампуневый Оргазм"

Посвящается представительницам феминного гендерного профиля и "шизоидным акцентуациям".
Издается под грифом "top_SeXrEt".

Предисловие.
Иногда хочется, но не можется... Нет подходящего партнера, в кровь впрыскиваются гармоны, инъекция спускает тормоза, началось! Навевает влечением к ИСС, но грибы поел БольшойБрат, а ЛСД у диллера нет в нале. Возникает "законное" желание стать андрогеном, но нет, Янь тянеть к Инь, Инь к Янь -- таков закон ДАО.


Вводная прелюдия.
Озорному 22-х летнему мальчугану-хулигану захотелось найти представительницу феминного(госпожи, девушки, транс-ки...) склада, для занятия "влажным" делом. Весь акт хотелось бы провести не в далеке от кассы магазина, но можно чуточку(для приличия) отойти на скрытное расстояние(кусты не предлагать).

Промежуточный акт.
В обозначенном месте Янь и Инь должны встретиться лицом к лицу, глаза в глаза и принять бой! Каждый аккуратно и в меру напористо расслабляется, закрывает глаза, встает спиной к спине, отходит на боеготовную своим шагом, поворачивается... и, глаза...

Оргазм.
Это сложный вопрос, решать его дано не всем, но если будет он, то одолеет наповал. Взведя курок по направлению к врагу, не смей стрелять прям на него, ведь ранит он мятежный дух! Стрельни ты вверх первоначально, не задев! Будь дальше встать, доставь приятное обоим... Пусть мокро будет, но без крови. Пусть сладко, но приятно.

Заключение.
Итак, вышеописанный сценарий вполне можно реализовать.

Желающим, мылить на insginx[at]gmail[dot]com.

Да, это только на любителей, любителей шампуня, т.е. шампанского. Требуется 2-е бутылочки.
------------------------
есть желающие? ))

----------


## PutnikSmerti

"Оскал змеи" или "Пилотка" /амм, что-бы без похабщины, то это вроде пилотного проекта/

Эк свет сменился тьмой,
во мраке тень средь капель выла,
луна прильнула взором к небу,
тьма ожила извергнув жизнь.

Земля промокла от дождя,
томилась долго влага неба,
пришел восход, пришла она,
вода расправилась сама.

Трава ждала его давно,
извергся грохот дикий,
вода разверзлась одиноко,
взор охватил свои края!

Ребенок сделал шаг вперед,
упал от счастья на колени,
взял волю и пошел в пустыню,
испил кровавый пот земной,
не сдался, шагал за шагом шаг.

Задумался тигренок в бездне,
взмыл к солнцу лик его,
воспарил орлом к небесной глади,
познал страданий суть.

Тремглав юлит пожар лисой,
над пустотой горит огонь,
хладит орла рев льва,
смятенный приземлился он.

Страх корчит жар груди,
дождь студит плоти рвань,
озноб трясет немой оскал,
волк пятится назад.

Туман посеял мглой простор,
но только мотылек ведет глаза,
лети на свет узрящий свет, --
чтоб глаз один был рядом с ним.

Дыханье тащит за собою кровь,
глушенно плачут скулы,
разверзлась бездна вокруги круга,
зажглась звезда блестя собой.

Облился мертвою водою,
игла пошла по ранам,
и воля снова ожила,
мчась к себе родному.

Лучина разгорелась,
окинула свои владенья,
очнулось мрачное сознанье,
сон кончился, закат пришел.

Любовь и смерть подруги жизни,
распутницы дерзаний света,
врата во тьму и наважденья страсть,
огонь средь бездны лакомого плода.

Томится время тиком пульса,
манит прошедшее, нет настоящего,
но нужно встать и быть,
грядущее само придет, ведь все одно.

Идти под смыслом созерцанья,
отдаться чувствам и принять,
принять скользящее мгновенье,
мгновенье робости мечтаний.

Как маской управлять, где тень моя,
где я брожу, когда приду к себе!
Сними ее, прошу тебя,
сними, возьми меня!

Величие не льстит себе,
не просит пиши для услады,
творит что просит жизнь,
танцует не танцуя, играет...

Цветами ценности зацвели,
снега покрыли горные хребты,
леса взрастили зелень на себе,
лужайки радугой прозрели.

Терзая праха трепет,
все поставил на себя.
Опять ничто тревожит вой,
бой будет вечен, как и я!

170707

----------

